# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Unë dhe Ato (Ty s'të llogaris fare )

## Faik Konitza

Kam per te shkruar per nje ndjenje qe me lind ne vete, ndjenje kjo qe ma krijove TI por nuk do te marresh me pjese ne te.. Tash une do te shkruaj per gjera te mira, per lumturine, ndjenjen e "njohjes se vetes" , gezimin e buzeve, shpresen e jetes, serisht lumturine dhe ndjenjen e renede qe ma solli situata me TY- por ty te le ketu ne nje pjese te fjalise....
Kam deshire te flakte te shkruajne te gjithe per te miren dhe te keqen e vetes dhe shoqerise, ndjenjen e tradhetise, ndjenjen e dashurise- por te mso te kalkulojne edhe TY aty....
do te shkruaj per veten dhe per shpirtin tim, dhe per lulen dhe per castin dhe per enderren dhe per shpirtin dhe per ATO- qe i vrave TI.....
me pritni ne ndjenjen e castit- te meditoj per ditet e kaluara pa TY (sot dhe neser dhe gjithmone)

----------


## Faik Konitza

nje leter per ilustrim qe do ta vazhdoj sot, me ndjenje te re

Mbulesa e dritares plotesisht e tejdukshme, si me ndonje stap magjik lekundej here ketej e here andej nga era e fuqishme qw nuk arsyeton as edhe kristalin e qelqet ne te. E floket e asaj te leshta e te lyera me boja mendafshi, i binin siper shpatullave, e perkedhelnin me butesi, i afroheshin aty afer veshit e i thonin: Nuk te leme ne vetekenaqje, defrehu me ne e orgazmin e ke te siguruar. E era akoma me trazovaqe se dikure fishkellente neper po ato qime floku dhe e koktejonte kete lloj argetimi me gjethet e zverdhura- gjelberim i dikurshem. Poret e hapura te lekures se saj e benin atraktive, e akoma me terheqese se sa mund te te vas mendja ishte pjesa e gjoksit te saj. Ato gjinje deri dje te perkedhelura sot ishin shenderuar ne fleteza tulipani  e monjen e saj kesaj rradhe e vidhte jo ai i gjinise me bastun por momentet qe kalonin e sillnin kujtime. Ajo qante por pa denese. E kishte humbur edhe ate drocke zeri e qendrimi qe i kishte mbetur. Melodine e kujtimeve e percillte edhe fustani i saj qe ia vizatonte konturen e trupit i cili trup dridhej me fuqishem se vibratori ne shpejtesine maksimale.Dhe serisht qante. 
Qante se nuk qeshte e akoma me shume qante kur i kujtohej e qeshura qw  dikur i sillte harre. Ajo kujtonte ato rrotullime neper sallen e vallezimit - sa te shumta qe ishin, kujtonte ate  ritem lozes qe e bashkangjiste ne perjetesi, kujtonte kukullat qe e shikonin kur ajo defrehej dhe e duartrokisnin me dhembet e nxjerura nga nofulla, kujtonte ate  per te cilit sot po rin afer dritares e po i lag syte. Vetem qante e kujtonte. Kujtonte dhe puthjet per atehere te sinqerta sot genjeshter e vrer. Ato puthje te dhuruara ne qafen delikate atehere ia rrenqethnin trupin nga dashuria sot nga malli e vuajtja.Ajo vetem kujtonte. Kujtonte dhe naten e mbuluar me mendafshin e teruar kur arratisi nga vetja per te ndjere dicka qe nuk kishte ndjere me pare. Ajo mundohej te mos e e tepronte nga detajet me qellim qe te mos ndjej valen e dhembjes qe shkaktohet ne zemer por ajo vale jo vetem qe i kishte kaluar ne figuren simpatike por edhe e kishte perveluar tejmase saqe sherimi ishte i kote. Dje ajo mendonte se nuk posedon nen duar ngjarje gjersa sot eshte e kapluat me shume sec duhej nga to.Gjersa lotet ia pershkoni trupin si nje varg ngjites renditeshin akoma me shume ndodhira. Ja qe ne mesin e tyre ishte edhe ajo dita kur ato dhane dore njeri tjetrit me shprese se do te ngelin miq qe nuk kerkojne afersi gjine por qe u zgenjyen nga syte e kryqezuara qe sillnin zjarr sinqeriteti. Ajo vetem lotonte gjersa fluturimthi u ndodhem ne dhomen e atij- per te cilin ajo ishte zhytur ne kujtime. Ai rinte i ulur ne divan afer ngroheses qe sillte temperatura jo te zakonshme dhe fatmiresisht kujtonte. Por ja qe nuk kujtonte ate mitaken por kete dinaken tjeter- pjelle e gabimevet te ketyre dyve. Ai kujtonte duart e saj te buta kur u rrethuan me unazen e arte qe simbolike te fshehur ka dashurine qe kurorzohet kur ne fjale ndodhet si kimizmi ashtu edhe besimi e repekti i lindur ne maredhenie reciproke.Ketu dhe shtrohet problemi i cili si nje rincel animal kaplon hapesiren vepruese neper tere sistemin nervor. Vajza e dashuruar qe rin ne dritare dhe kujton ate i cili sot eshte cun i martuar, ka te shkruar nje fat te zi e ai eshte te zhytet ne kujtime e te gjykoj me dhe pa fakte. Ajo nuk bindet me realitetin e hidhur se limiti eshte ky se ka gjasa dashuria te lind ne milisekonda e shpejt e shpejt te kurorezohet me sukses. Ne mungese faktesh, ulet ne nje karrige qe emeton zhurme, hap sirtarin poshte tavolines ku kerkon nje cope leter dhe e gjen e fillon te shkruaj:
 E stimuluar nga dinamizmi i kesaj jete dinake, gjykova pa perceptuar gjate e drejte me shprese se gabimi im nuk do te perseritet tek TI. Por jaqe paskam gabuar...
Pse nuk besoj, a ndoshta se akoma eshte i ndezur zjarri qe ne flakeruam apo ndoshta se ne moment jam duke degjuar vargjet e nje kenge qe thone  mos beso fjalet qe ti them e as ikjen qe une bej apo ndoshta se festoj e peruroj veten me trillime e gjera me shume genjeshtra se realitete....
A eshte e vrete ajo qe thone se puthjen ne buze qe me aq deshire prisje te ma dhuroje ia fale asaj anonimes qe mendon se zemra yte eshte shume e fresket per dashuri? A eshte e vertete ate qe thone se trupin e saj e prekedhel dora jote per mua e pafajshme?!!! Nuk besoj te jete e vertet edhe ajo se ti ia numeron palet e fustanit te saj  te bardhe per te mbrire deri te pisuari magjik ku do ti shfrysh si epshin ashtu edhe burerrine.....
Jo ti je akoma ai ideali i cili pret te perendoj drita e engjullit te Perendise e ti ta zevendesosh ne amshueshmeri...
Nuk ke faj ti, fain e kam une qe lozja lojen me renqethese-pulafshehur, u humba aty ne arkivolin e nje fateziut e nuk ka njeri qe te me nxjer nga aty. Baren qe kam siper me ngulfat e mi shkurton ato dite qe me jane shkruar ne librin e Atij te Madhit. Gjeta gomen ti fshi ato dite e te perfundoj sot me qellim qe ta lehtesoj baren time e te mos paraqes pengese per ty. Por para asaj deshiroj te te le ca gjera amanet-
Asaj dhuroja dashurine qe ndoshta genjeshter dikur e pate me mua. Me te ke meshire e durim, cmoje, respektoje, e mos e zhgenje me gjykime te shpejta.Por te pjellat e saja mos ki durim te njejte. Fatkeqesisht une nuk do te te le te qete. Do te jem ne spermen tende haploide kur do ta shpoj vezen e asaj ugurzezes qe po mi krasit minutat e jetes, do te jem me foshnjet tua brenda ne stomak e si tutori i tyre dhe do ti mesoj ta urrejne nenen e tyre e cila ma zuri vendin mua..
Jo mor matuf e din qe e kam nga dashuria se une perpos ne fotografi nuk do te egzistoj me askund. Do te behem fantazem e urte e do te vdes per te mos vdekur ajo qe pata me ty.E ti vazhdo jeten pa mos me treguar arsyen e vertete Pse ndodhi e gjithe kjo..
Lamtumire
Letren e vendosi siper tavolines, hapi deren e ballkonit, hipi siper shtyllave hapi krahet dhe u mat te hudhet nga nje lartesi shume e madhe por nje i derguar i Perendise i erdhi aty prane, i reflektoi ca drite ne sy e ajo pa menduar zripi nga parmaket. U shtri ne dyshemen e ballkonit dhe filloi te qeshte...Ne ato caste kuptoi se nuk ishte e kapluar nga cmenduria, por se ajo fillo te pjekej e te mos mendoj gabueshem si i dashuri i saj. Jeta eshte shume e cmueshme e ajo me shume se kush tjeter meriton qe ta jetoje.Serisht qeshi por kesaj rradhe u drejtua kah tavolina siper se ciles kishte lene letren e adresuar per bukuroshin e endrave te saja. E mori, e leciti me kujdes e pastaj me aq bindje e hudhi ne zjarrin qe e perbiu aq vrullshem e qe e shenderroi ne pluhur te zi...
Ja cka ngeli nga dashuria e tyre..mbeturina e drurit............

----------


## Faik Konitza

> Ja cka ngeli nga dashuria e tyre..mbeturina e drurit............  [/COLOR]


Hiri i ketij druri nga era e fuqishme nisi te perhapej ne dhomen e vashezes , iu afrua afer fytyres per ta djegur por harroi qe eshte statik, simboli i dickait te vdekur... Nuk ngeli pa hic.. I hyri ne sy dhe e dogji dhe e alivanosi.....
Ajo u shtri per dysheme jo ne vete gjersa dora e bardhe i mbeti mbi zemer, zemer kjo e lenduar, "figure simpatike" qe u lag ne valen e ngrohte te nje kusie plote dhimbje....
Qepallet e mbyllur e benin te dukej nje konture e skalitur me dara te arta, floket e leshuara zbukuronin dhe dyshemen e plunosur, buzet e trasha e te kuqe kurore i rinin ne kete levizje apsolute kur nje e dredhur e qerpikut, u hapen ngadale syckat e saja te papara me heret u hapen skaj me skaj dhe reflektuan drite engjellore- ajo ishte muze e vertete. Era e flladshme ia ledhatoi lekuren e njome dhe e ftoi te cohej nga kjo dhimbje qe eshte aq e fshehur, dhimbje qe nuk ndjehet, dhimbje qe zgjate kohe ne praktiken gjersa tij e kalon fluturimthi.. U zgjua e tollovitur nga ndjenja dhe pa dicka jo te zakonshme- te dashurin e saj qe i rinte mbi krye... Ajo pa menduar gjate, pa menduar ckish ngjare, pa kujtuar dhimbjen iu hodh ne perqafime dhe e kaploi me te puthura... Djaloshi nuk ngeli pas, perkundrazi shtoi kete loje takimi me pervoja te reja, e puthi me fuqishem se kurre, e shtrengoi ne gjoksin e forte dhe ia shijoi eren... Ah kjo ere, kjo ere e solli ketu, kjo ere e solli ketu, kjo ere femre e beri te bente ate qe e beri....
Ata qanin te dy, te perqafuar, qanin dhe lotonin po aq bukur i rinin lotet goces ne kete dhimbje aq sa lotet e djaloshit, aq sa dhimbja e ndarjes.....
Ata rinin duke degjuar trokamat e zemres dhe duke prekur e puthur buzet, faqet, duart dhe gjithcka tjeter.... Ata nuk menduan fare....
-vazhdon-

----------


## nausika

Konsensus:

Për Mua dhe për Ato, fjala magjike është: 

Ti Nuk Ishe Dashuri, Ishe Aventurë

----------


## StormAngel

:buzeqeshje: 

Imortalitet.

E vendoset dmth definitivisht? Sa mire.

Vazhdoni shkruani. Ndoshta edhe dikush nje dite nqs mjafte e iritojne fjalite tuaja do shkruaj.

----------


## nausika

> Imortalitet.
> 
> E vendoset dmth definitivisht? Sa mire.
> 
> Vazhdoni shkruani. Ndoshta edhe dikush nje dite nqs mjafte e iritojne fjalite tuaja do shkruaj.



"imortalitet" thua? aspak...nuk e ke mare mire haberin  :shkelje syri: 
Ti duhet ta dish me mire se kushdo qe te shkruarit per fantasma ne dollape, nuk ndihmon ne imortalitet, por ne harese. Kjo eshte definitivja  :shkelje syri: 

Edhe nqs. ne kete teme nuk shkruan asnje tjeter, ti shkrove, i irrituar apo jo nga fjalet tona. 
Cdo gje ketej e tutje do jete per me mire  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Faik Konitza

=vazhdimi=
Nata dhe qielli dhe Hena dhe mjegullira e padukshme lozte me keta te dashuruarit... Te ulur ne stolin afer nje lumi, lumit qe bente dashurine me guret, nen hijen e nje peme ku tek tuk depertonte drita e pocit dhe e henes dhe e dashurise.... Kjo drite skishte terr me, cdo drite ka terr ne vete.. terr i padukshem qe e shaun driten ... Ata preknin buzet e thata, ndjenin venet e gjakut te dhjamit te buzeve, lagnin te camurat e thata... Ata, roberit e nje "figurehe simpatike" i leshuan duart rastit dhe ndjenjes se sinqerte... Ata ne nje thellesi te fshehur ndoshta jo ne veper u bene te thyeshem per tu bere nje. Si pikat e pastra te loti qe bijenje njera pas tjetres keta ishin dy dhe u takuan mu prane gushes ku dhe u bene nje lot i madhe gezimi, nje fillim i ri...ndoshta dhe harrese....
Gjithcka eshte e perkohshme edhe mendafshi qe rinte siper kryes se tyre, edhe dashuria edhe e verteta..... 

-vazhdon-

----------


## Faik Konitza

vazhdimi

Duke shijuar ca peme te vrukta ata kerkonin te benin te pamunduren, kohen e limituar ta benin perjetesi per ti perjetuar te gjitha te mirat a per te mos e futur ne dikutim te kaluaren. Po e shendosha e ardhme e sakatosura e sotme, e ardhmja e pashprese-nuk i lane keta zogj te qete.... ja dhe shiu, rete, korbat, renimet...
Gjithcka mori fund-nje fryme e nje femiu ngeli ne laring, nje buze e vrare ne pritje, shpresa u dogj fare....
Te dy qanin ne ato caste se mendonin qe e shkrura i con te ndjeken kaq te ftohte, kaq te shkelmosur, kaq te lodhur-vazhdon(edhe dy ose tre postime)

----------


## Faik Konitza

> Imortalitet.
> 
> E vendoset dmth definitivisht? Sa mire.
> 
> Vazhdoni shkruani. Ndoshta edhe dikush nje dite nqs mjafte e iritojne fjalite tuaja do shkruaj.


kot nuk jemi forum, kot nuk hapim tema- atehere te jemi me te "nxehur" per te irituar... do te marr masa shume shpejt te ftoj te ri ne shkrime

----------


## Faik Konitza

jane shume pra-eshte Ajo dhe Kjo tjetra -te dya te mira- Kjo me e mire a po?!!!!
jemi nje ushtri qe nuk i dime fshehtesite e te fshehures por do t'i nxjerim ne pah-keshtu na mesove TI...

----------


## Faik Konitza

Lexova nje shkrim qe ma kishte shkruar dikush nje here- ne fakt eshte nje poezi
Nga poeti im S.C. thote:

*Buzeqeshjet e saja jane hyjnore,
Jane te mbushura me arome lulesh,
Nita eshte hena e neteve verore
Prandaj... para saj duhet te perkulesh!*

Lexova nje, dy tre here vargun e fundit te poezise qe e ka shkruar Ai me 16.X.2004 dhe u mundova ta gjej veten ne keto vargje..
Ndoshta ishte i sinqerte kur ma shtroi me aq pasterti kete poezi-ndoshta- atehere mu duk nje pershkrim i qelluar i vetes - tash nuk e njoh kete femer-
Eshte venitur, eshte mekur, eshte thare- seshte me ajo Nita e dikurshme qe sipas Tij isha - *e dashur dhe per bilbilat*
edhe nje srofe e poezise

*Edhe ajo di te buzeqesh si fluture,
Tith nektarin nga shpirt i dashuruar
Mbi buzet e saj nje varge i bukur
Zhytet ne dashurine e pashijuar*

Veretete cdashuri ishte ajo qe nuk arriti as edhe poeti ta kuptoje, ai thote qe nuk kam shijuar dashuri-
thote edhe 

Mbi koke  i rri kurora - mbretereshe
thurur me vargje dashurie

Per ate S.C. jam kaq shume, jam akoma me shume e per Ty(qe dhash fjalen qe ste permend me - po bej perjashtim) -thua qe jam e vdekur....hm 
Keni degjuar ndonjehere per lojen  "rrotull-rrotull kariget"- pra ne jeten time une luaj shpesh kete loje-
pakesohen kariget- pakesohen njerezit- fatmiresisht dicka ndryshe- ndrohen lojtaret

----------


## Faik Konitza

Edhe pak dite me kane ngelur per te filluar jeten e re- jete kjo larg qytetit tim, larg intrigave, larg kukullave te porcelanta, larg thashethemeve.....
Ndoshta do te ik nga kjo bote, nga kjo jete kaq e izoluar e cila bote punon ne sistemin kimik-fut energji pa dhene mundesi te dal substanca jashte.. Ne jemi substancat e mbyllura ne sistemin e mbyllur dhe tash po bej disa hapa para per te ndryshuar...
Dikush, dikure me tha: Mos ik, nuk eshte zgjidhja kjo... Po iken fjalet, iku njeriu qe ma tha dhe ngela une per here te pare ne jeten time te mendoj vetem per veten..
Do te shkoj dhe pak dite- 6 dite ne nje fryme te re, per te arratisur nga kjo qelbesire qe sot me duket me e ndytur se kurre.
Do te me mungoj loja, argetimi i reme, shoket dhe shoqet qe ma kthyen shpinen, do te me mungoj Hasani por sadopak sot nuk me mungojne...
Sot jam aq me entuziazem dhe peruroj veten per suksesin e deritanishem....Jeta e re do te filloj me ndihmen e Ati te Madhit qe dinamizmi i keti qyteti dhe Ati me hudhen ne harrese(Perendine dhe Niten)

Sot shfletoj kujtimet dhe pres me cdo kusht te arratisem se jane kujtime qe me djegin sot... Jam e vetedishme se me vete do ta marr Niten e perveluar, Niten e Gostivarit... por kete Nite do ta kultivoj ne nje rreth te ri, ne fillimin e ri
-Shkup me prit

----------


## nausika

Thone qe per te hequr nga mendja nje dashuri te deshuar duhet pothuajse 1 vit...qe ne cdo dite te shenuar, ditelindje, pervjetor, Shen-Valentin etc...te mos sjellesh me ne mendje kujtimet para nje viti...Pra, kompletimi i nje cikli te plote pa te.
Nuk mendoj se eshte shume e vertete, nuk mendoj se ka nje cikel te caktuar, nje perriudhe kohe tragjike/magjike. Fillimi eshte shume i veshtire, por pastaj, kur e gjen veten duke u kenaqur me kenaqesite e vogla te jetes qe e bejne ate aq te bukur, atere po ke filluar te shijosh prape jeten...pa te. 
Nuk e di pse kam nje optimizem te pazakonte keto ditet e fundit, ndoshta ka te beje me fillimin e veres (ketu ku jam une fillon prej verteti ne mes te qershorit)...
Sot pashe 2 mjellma bore te bardha tek liqeni ne park, kishin nje hijeshi te papare, bore te bardhe nen rezet e diellit dukeshin si 2 margaritare qe lundronin ne uje. Ne nje moment, femra mbeshteti qafen e gjate tek "supi" i tij...nje gjest kaq i brishte, nje cast intimiteti aq i bukur...
Ndoshta eshte prej ketij cifti margaritaresh lundrues qe ndihem ne kete paqe shpirterore sot, ose ndoshta po mbushet cikli. Tamam 1 vit.

----------


## FLORIRI

Ne nje dhome te erret ne katin e dyte te nje pallati prane ures ballaban pashes ,bie alarmi ores Faikut.Ishte ora 6.30 e mengjesit,levizjet ishin te rralla,rrezet e diellit kishin kapur tek tuk majen e ndonje ndertese te larte.Si gjithnje degjohet perplasja e grilave te hamides,komshia ne krahun e majte.E cilla sebashku me plakun dilte te pinte kafene e mengjesit.Faiku veshtron ngultas akrepat e ores e ben te ngrihet me shpejtesi,fletet qe kishte harruar mbi batanije kur e kishte zene gjumi shperndahen ne dysheme.Murmurin i merzitur, e nis t'i mbedhe ngadale duke i ven simbas radhes.Ditet e fundit kishte nje parandjenje se nuk do ti shkonin punet mire me numrin e pare te revistes "jemi qe jemi"  qellimi i te ciles ishte ndergjegjesimi i te rinjve se ajo qe iku,iku dhe duhet te jetojme ate qe na ka mbetur.Pra "jemi qe jemi" i ishte dukur titull teper i goditur si atij ashtu edhe shokeve.U pajtuan njezeri qe materialet te trumpetonin aktualitetin dhe te mos i largohemi aspak realietit qe jetojme.Pra ajo qe iku, iku.Ne jemi ata\ato qe jemi ose "jemi qe jemi".Mbasi i hodhi nje shikim perciptas dhomes te mbushur me libra e fletushka qe ishin shperndare e ngaterruar si mos me keq deshiroi te largohet sa me shpejt nga ajo rremuje,kishte dite qe mendonte t'i rregullonte por s'kishte pasur kohe.Qiraxhesha vjen ne fund te gushtit mendoi me vete deri atehere do keme kohe ti sistemoj.Pasi hodhi ne krahe torben me dispenca student Faiku niset per ne universitet....

                                                                                                     (vijon...)

----------


## Faik Konitza

ps nje kohe te gjate dhe plot perjetime serisht me nje liber te ri nder udar liber akoma te bardhe qe psej sot do te nis ta shkruaj
sot eshte dite m,e rendesi se do te dal te te takoj nje njeri te ri qe ndoshta do te me jep freski te re
edhe pak ore ndoshra nje jete e re
ty?!!!!
ste kam harruar, akoma ste kam ndruar por nuk je me jam une dhe Ai-ky i ri
nuki dua asnje momentalisht as ate ty me pak se ate

----------


## Poeti

Mire se u ktheve ne boten e madhe shqiptare me postimet e reja dhe me dashurine e re, uroj qe te jete e sukseseshme.
Paq fat

----------


## StormAngel

Te ngjante bluzoni ngjyre roze.  :buzeqeshje: 
...

----------


## Faik Konitza

> Te ngjante bluzoni ngjyre roze. 
> ...


car don te thote posti me keto fjale?!!!
mire se ju gjeta
te fala nga nita
flme Posti

----------


## StormAngel

> car don te thote posti me keto fjale?!!!
> mire se ju gjeta
> te fala nga nita
> flme Posti


Donte te thote se te ka pa ate nate qe ke dal me ate personin e ri.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## hajla

motra dhe vellezer te letersis shqiptare "shpirti shqiptar"(albasoul) ku do qe jeni...miq, shok,e shoqe, dashamir, mir se ju gjej ne pergjithesi!. pranoni miqesit e mija ju pershendes perzemersisht"ketu hajla" sado pak qe jo mungoj me vjen mir...
  mir u ndegjofshim..
 moti nuk jemi ndegjur: e ndiej mungesen  jashtezakonisht te madhe... por akoma gjindem ne pushime keshtu qe nuk po me premton koha dot!?
 te jam ne mesin e juaj,sikur ndihem fajtore- mos me akuzoni ju lutem!hahaha keshtu jan ditet e pushimit diqka  te mbet (jasht rrjetit)ndoshta dhe me (kushton).. po njeriu nuk mund ti arrin te gjitha deshirat sado qet jet e rendesishme keshtu e shof sigurisht dhe ndihem si fajtore,, bashk me emoncione!? keshtu e ka jeta por gjithmon duhet te jemi me te fort gjak shqiptari te shendrit gjaku yn i paster (bashk me guximin dhe durimin)!.. 
 ditet po i numeroj si vargun e rruzave sa shpejt me shkuan dhe keta muaj sikur nuk i shof fare ku me iken sikur (bryma para diellit) oh, sa isha e gezuar ketu ne vendlindje sa ditet te bukura i kam kaluar  me te mirat ditet e pushimit i kam kaluar ne Bjeshken e Lasht Rugovase.. duke mledh boronica, dretha, duke e shijuar aromen e asaj Natyre te Bjeshkes me te bukur po te ishin rregullat dhe mundesija per ti afruar ndihmen per ta investuar e them me gjith mend se do ishte ni nder vendet ma te bukur Ballkanike!.
keshtu qe kam  mbledhur san neper livadhe si dikur ashtu me ate traditen Rugovase te asaj natyre ma te bukur sikur dhe kam marr ngjyren e rrezeve te arta te asaj natyre qe nuk krhasohet e as me nje lloj te Ishujve Bregdetare ku do ne Bot!.
   kam kaluar andej ne Rastorane ke "guri i kuq"!  ku gjindet ne "Bjeshken e Rugoves se Lasht" si dhe ne ate te Rstorani Rugova te  trofteve ma te preferuara te fresketa te ujit qe buron neper mesin e shkembijve te krijuara nga *vete natyra* ne prani isha me te afermit e mi si dhe me disa shoqeri ishte nje kenaqesi me atmosferen nuk kishte gja me te bukur se ato bjeshke te asaj natyre e zbukuruar me shum ngjyra dhe gjelberime gjitha llojet e luleve qe i  ka krijuar natyra me te bukuren token ton pjellore pellamb pellamb kudo ne *RUGOV*SI DHE NE MBAR KOSOVEN KU DO*aq shum qe e dua  "Vendlindjen time te dashur aq shuuuuuuuuum"!!!!!!
ishte dhe tjetra kenaqesi "Tubimi ne Rugov"nga gjitha trojet e Rugovase te ftuar si dhe nga Atdhetar te njohur Politikan nga viset e Kosoves ku organizimi ishte nga vete "KRYETARI I KOMUNES SE PEJES ALI LAJQI NGA RUGOVA"! 
sa shum kam per t'then per te>! si kam guxuar te ja kethej shpinden atedheut tim te dashur edhe pse do jetoj larg nga ky vend mendoj se jo dhe shum koh te jetoj larg Vendlindjes apo ATEDHEUT  me duhet ti kthehemi ketij vendi te bekuar se shpejti me (nje mend)! si mund ti perballoj dhe nga malli qe nuk me shuhet kurrrrrren e kurres?!... per kete "Tok Shqiptare"!. Si dhe per ma te dashurit ne permallim e lot qe jam duke jau kethyer shpinden ketu ne Kosov!. Djalit Nuses si dhe Nipes ma te shtrenjt Bukuroshes "Fortesa Rugova" do e premtoj qe e ruaj ne shpirt per gjithmooooon dhe qe i dua shuuum "Nana dhe Gjyshja"!
 si dhe  te "Shtrenjten Kosoven".. e si do kem guxim akoma nga vet-vetiu keshtu?!(e pra shqiptari eshte i mesuar ti perballoj sakrificave)!jam sikur nje hije para syve sa ndihem e emoncionuar  dhe e( pikelluar)! e luas Zotin qe te me ndigjon dhe qe t'me shliron nga sakrifikicat ne mbrojten e ZOTIT AMIN!.
  keshtu qe ju miq te dashur ju uroj qe te jeni sa me te harmonizuar ne aktivitetet e juaja ne shoqeri dhe ne jet.. tung tung hajla!!..
  ju pershendes po nga Kosova MA NE FUND!.

----------

